# Early Morning Rain



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi folks…. The classic Gordon Lightfoot song, one that I had on an Ian & Sylvia LP. Fingerpicking on my Martin D-15S with vocals.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Well done! CONGRATS!

Excellent vocals and playing.

Gord Lightfoot's music is responsible for starting me on my long adventure of trying to learn to play the guitar.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Beautifully done as usual


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Beautiful.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

great version! Gordon Lightfoot wrote so many great songs.


----------



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks , everyone , for your kind comments!


----------

